# Ford 6610 dash wiring diagram



## bradbailey (Apr 6, 2013)

At my new jop today, the first order of business is to repair a tractor the previous employe tore down then got fired.

I have in the shop a Ford 6610. On the bench is the gauge cluster, and in a corner to the dash that has the light switch, ignition switch, and a few other gadgets.

Looking at the spghetti bowel of wires, I have no idea where all this goes. Along with the squid, a lot of the wires have been cut and left lay, and others have been spliced with wires of different colors. It's a nightmare.

I was hoping someone might be kind enough to email me a wiring diagram of the dash area. If a person wanted to be very kind, a full schematic of the entire wiring system would be very much appreciated. If at all possible, I'd like to avoid telling the new boss the only option is to buy the big boy shop service manual when all I need is a wiring diagram.

Work is hard enough to find... telling the boss on day 2 I need a 1500 page book to figure it out doesn't sound like a fun start to the week.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I cannot find anything for a 6610, but found a good photo of the back of a 4610 instrument panel which should be similar. 

Check out this site:

www.ytmag.com/ford/messages/460674.html

See also item No. 310640214972 on ebay. You can buy a complete 6 volume set of Ford/New Holland Repair Manuals for $260. These normally run quite a bit more than $260.

Also, Check with your New Holland dealer, you might be able to buy Book No.2 (Electrical) individually. 

I attached some diagrams from the New Holland Online Parts Store.


----------

